# how to crack a router passwd?

## queen

A friend of mine encrypted the router so that neighbours won't be able to login and use his internet. Now he lost the passwd (moved to another apartment) and we were playing with the idea if someone can crack his router passwd. Naturally, he can reset the router and config again but we are interested to check if he is crackable. So before we will reset it, I would like to know how I can do that. which program to use. 

Thanks in advance

----------

## Sadako

Is it just using http authentication?

If so, hydra might be able to do the job.

----------

## queen

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Is it just using http authentication?
> 
> If so, hydra might be able to do the job.

 

I don't know. Have to ask him.  He also has encryption on the router so that no one can login the internet through his router.

If not, what other options are there? I will be able to ask him tomorrow.

----------

## otisranson

 *queen wrote:*   

> A friend of mine encrypted the router so that neighbours won't be able to login and use his internet. Now he lost the passwd (moved to another apartment) and we were playing with the idea if someone can crack his router passwd. Naturally, he can reset the router and config again but we are interested to check if he is crackable. So before we will reset it, I would like to know how I can do that. which program to use. 
> 
> Thanks in advance

 

This is probably going to get locked up. Try resetting your router. You don't need a program.  You can reset it physically with the reset button on the back with a pen, pencil, paper clip, something small and fit into a small hole. This topic sounds a little sketchy to me...  :Confused: 

----------

## queen

 *otisranson wrote:*   

>  *queen wrote:*   A friend of mine encrypted the router so that neighbours won't be able to login and use his internet. Now he lost the passwd (moved to another apartment) and we were playing with the idea if someone can crack his router passwd. Naturally, he can reset the router and config again but we are interested to check if he is crackable. So before we will reset it, I would like to know how I can do that. which program to use. 
> 
> Thanks in advance 
> 
> This is probably going to get locked up. Try resetting your router. You don't need a program.  You can reset it physically with the reset button on the back with a pen, pencil, paper clip, something small and fit into a small hole. This topic sounds a little sketchy to me... 

 

Why it's going to be locked up? I know we can reset with a paper clip ........ Just wanted before that to know how crackable it is.

----------

## xbmodder

Two reasons why it may get locked up:

-By design.

They may ratelimit new connection to it because the software running on the routing system can't handle it. 

-By incapability:

Embedded CPUs can't handle being brute forced. Running CGI is hard. You can murder it with 2 rq/s

----------

## Sadako

I think otisranson meant "locked up" as in this thread being locked, as it sounds close to being against the forum guidelines, I was thinking the same.

Although, that remark about it actually locking up the router is interesting, but nothing a reboot shouldn't cure.

----------

## queen

 *xbmodder wrote:*   

> Two reasons why it may get locked up:
> 
> -By design.
> 
> They may ratelimit new connection to it because the software running on the routing system can't handle it. 
> ...

 

Thanks for the explanation. I definitely won't kill his router.  I"ll inform him.

----------

## otisranson

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> I think otisranson meant "locked up" as in this thread being locked, as it sounds close to being against the forum guidelines, I was thinking the same.

 

That's what I meant. The thread was probably going to get locked.

----------

## xbmodder

The guy has over 500 posts. You think someone can go rotten immediately after 500 posts?

----------

## otisranson

 *xbmodder wrote:*   

> The guy has over 500 posts. You think someone can go rotten immediately after 500 posts?

 

I was only offering my 2c. I just seemed a little off.

----------

